# Does Cold Weather Make You Store Body Fat?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Questionoes Cold Weather Make You Store Body Fat? Answer:Some of my friends up in the great white yonder think that temps in the 20′s are balmy. Yeah right. With the wind chill, even my bones had goose bumps today. I can’t even fathom the sub zero stuff those guys live in. Adding insult, my friends [...]

*Read More...*


----------

